# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Greenpeace certifica la destrucción de la costa valenciana

## NoRegistrado

> La valenciana es la segunda comunidad con mayor porcentaje de costa urbanizada en España, un 51% de su total, según el informe Destrucción a toda costa 2013 de Greenpeace divulgado este jueves. Al utilizar por primera vez imágenes de satélite, la entidad ecologista concluyó que la comunidad registró el mayor aumento porcentual de la zona costera ocupada entre 1987 y 2005, un 43% (un 74% en Castellón, un 71% en Valencia y un 26% en Alicante). En el top 10 de la destrucción en toda España están el municipio alicantino de Calpe, el valenciano de Oliva y el castellonense de Oropesa.
> 
> Calpe, según Greenpeace, ha construido sobre zonas de "gran valor ecológico" como salinas y marismas. En concreto, el 70% de su primera franja está ocupada y el incremento anual de la superficie es de casi un 0,5%.
> 
> Por su parte, Oliva es el municipio que más ha aumentado su superficie artificial desde 1987 y ha multiplicado casi por siete el número de ocupaciones en la primera línea. El 50% de la franja de los primeros 500 metros ya está ocupada.
> 
> Respecto a Oropesa, destaca que la construcción ha sido "imparable durante los años de burbuja inmobiliaria" y que presenta uno de los porcentajes más elevados de incremento anual de superficie artificial, de casi un 2%. El colectivo ecologista ha advertido de que en el año 2020, de seguir las tendencias actuales, "ya estaría construido el 92% de su franja litoral, con unos valores similares a los de Marbella en la actualidad".  
> 
> A escala municipal, Oliva (Valencia), El Poble Nou de Benitatxell (Alicante), Borriana (Castellón), Alcalá de Xivert (Castellón) y Cullera (Valencia) son los cinco municipios de la valencianos que más rápido han destruido su patrimonio natural durante los años de burbuja inmobiliaria.  
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/08/...54_424907.html
La mayor representación de la Hispañistán de los últimos años, del tente mientras cobro, de la política del ladrillazo y del todo vale.

Y ahora, encima Cañete vuelve para comerse la poca costa que queda libre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El que quiera leerse el informe, no tiene desperdicio:

http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/Glo...DTC%202013.pdf

saludos. Miguel

----------

